
Jack of all trades, but master of none. Are you an expert or a generalist? - squixy
https://blog.lelonek.me/jack-of-all-trades-but-master-of-none-2865d34a6442#.u6b14exno
======
dozzie
Both. You would be surprised how much one can know in most of the fields and
still be focused on one or two domains.

------
bikamonki
Both, they are not mutually exclusive.

